# Now it's reverse typing problems on Firefox



## koolbluez (Aug 4, 2007)

Why do I keep getting problems which are always unique to myself? Now, this is the latest.

My FireFox 2.0.0.3 is now typing characters in the reverse sometimes... like "koobluez" becomes "zeulbook" and this happened only in FireFox. This might have happened when Java environment was initialised on an Internet Explorer page simultaneously opened (just a chance).

Has there been any account of this happening to any of you guyz... characters start typing from the left corner of the address bar & expand from that side to the right-hand side as we type. Some form fields (like the "advanced search" field in _thinkdigit.com/forum_) can't be typed into then. This never happened b4. Is this the fault of my FireFox.. or Internet Explorer 7 (on my Vista-64bit lappie) or Vista itself?

I'm beginning to hate Vista.. as I blame it for all this cr@p happening to me. Driver probs... software incompatibiliy issues...  freaky user-computer interactions... what not... I was better off with my very stable.. highly efficient WinXP.

Someone reply please. Someone @least experienced these cases.. like my earlier issue with wireless mouse typing "-"s & "+"s continually without any stuck key... HardDisk not getting detected in WinXP installation on Vistæd lappie... this reverse typing in FireFox... 

Replies in any +ve direction will be highly appreciated. I need to pin the _bad guy_ here.

And.. yes.. advanced *Happy FriendShip Day*... dudes...


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry bro, never happened to me. But my FF crashes sometimes but still it never shows such wierd behavior.
Wait for any MVP, they might help you.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

haha kooly... Check out if there r any traces of kryptonite in ur lappy


----------



## ilugd (Aug 5, 2007)

*kb.mozillazine.org/Keyboard_shortcut_registry_for_extension_authors_(Firefox)

There is something called change text direction here. Got to go to church now, so am unable to check it out.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

In Safari, when you right click while typing something, you have the option of changing the "Writing Direction" from "Left to Right" to "Right to Left".

Maybe there is a similar option in Firefox somewhere and you've accidentally turned it on.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 5, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> *kb.mozillazine.org/Keyboard_shortcut_registry_for_extension_authors_(Firefox)
> 
> There is something called change text direction here. Got to go to church now, so am unable to check it out.


If u meant the Switch Text Direction... Ctrl+Shift+X in Firefox... as in *kb.mozillazine.org/Keyboard_shortcut_registry_for_extension_authors_(Firefox), it didn't work for me anyway.. (dunno why)


----------



## ilugd (Aug 6, 2007)

i guess you need to install the extensionmentioned at the top.


----------



## RichPella (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm experiencing the same thing. Now it's with Firefox 3.0.13. I use Windows Vista 64-bit. I've had this computer for over six months and this problem just started today.

Reference my thread here for the full story. So far it hasn't happened on this board, only on the one in the link. Even there it's intermittent.

Anyone?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh yeah, it has nothing to do with the "Switch Text Direction" thing, either.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 8, 2009)

I faced the same problem on Firefox 3.0.13 on Ubuntu 9.04. Solved it by restarting the browser.


----------



## RichPella (Aug 8, 2009)

Restarting the browser did not fix it. Restarting the computer did not fix it. Everything is fine in IE.


----------

